# Need some info on spots



## powers333 (May 12, 2008)

Im from kentucky and will be in perdido key this coming weekend. Im looking for some info on fishing spots and where they might be located. Bob skyes bridge and three mile bridge sounds like good spots but i dont know where they are. Any info will help locate them. Also what is biting right now, pomp trout and flounder it what it looks like from some of the post.


----------



## Rover2coool (Mar 21, 2008)

The first thing you need to do is go to google and in the top left corner you'll see a link that says "maps" click on that, then you'll see a map of the world zoom in on Pensacola and you can see Bob sykes and 3 mile. 3 mile is the longer of the 2 and it goes from Pensacola to Gulf Breeze and Bob Sykes goes from Gulf Breeze to Pensacola Beach. I would say that 3 mile would be your best bet for hooking up with some monster 30+pound redfish. Ive caught a ton of bull reds around the "hump" at 3 mile using GULP! swimming mullet on a 1/2 oz jig head with 12 lb. braided line. If you have any other questions just send me a personal message. Hope that helps you catch some fish.


----------



## powers333 (May 12, 2008)

Thank you verymuch. That info is very helpfull, if you are ever around ky and need some info look me up on here.


----------

